# $6000 mushroom!?!?



## ameekplec.

Holy sea cows:

http://reefbuilders.com/2015/10/13/...il&utm_term=0_88f38223c1-9fc7015a74-416567173

Man, I knew you guys with your zoas and mushrooms were a little kooky, but this is nuts. I mean, thats a nice mushroom, but I'd rather have me a peppermint angel for that price...


----------



## CrankbaitJon

I don't think you can get a peppermint at 6k. lol


----------



## tomsfish

Peppermint maybe at 20k or 30k


----------



## Sea MunnKey

Fool(s)!!!


----------



## Patwa

HA!! they used my photo!!!! 

does that mean I get a discount? 

EDIT: and at last check, they never asked my permission to use my photo (regardless of my watermark, they need permission!)


----------



## Sea MunnKey

Zach ... can you not give them "crap" for not crediting you for the picture? I was trying to read if there was any mention of your name earlier ...


----------



## Patwa

I already emailed Adams through his Flickr page, used the contact button on the RB site to leave a "tip" and sent an email to the RB webmaster (I assume), Ryan Gripp.

If they can't credit me, take it down. But don't use someone's photo without permission! especially when it's on Flickr and says "All Rights Reserved". I pay good money for that (legal) coverage for my photos. Flickr is not a stock photo site!

oh, and about the OP's topic...screw that $6000 price....screw it even more knowing it was bought for $3000 a couple weeks before!


----------



## Sea MunnKey

American buyer/collectors (I assume ...) always wants to be in the limelight ... sooner or later this Bounce mushroom will be readily available in near future.


----------



## Patwa

Yeah, you can't blame the regular buyer/seller here. And it's more of an American phenomenon - that absurd pricing we see for what were once regular, run-of-the-mill (but nice!) corals.

It's the US retail sector and their marketing, greed-centered $chemes, chop-shop mentality, especially prime crap-disturbers like Cornbred. If there is one guy that needs to be taken out to help alleviate this disease, it's him/them.


----------



## Patwa

Sea MunnKey said:


> sooner or later this Bounce mushroom will be readily available in near future.


word...maybe not near future seeing as it grows so slow, tho.

Same deal with PPE zoanthid. Prime collector piece back in the day - i'd have given up my left testicle for a polyp. I eventually scored a polyp of it (cost to me was way less than a testicle, thankfully), but now, 8 years later, you can go to Alex and get one for 10/pp. Blows my mind.


----------



## altcharacter

On CBC the other day they had a segment about people who use pics and quotes without consent. There was a lady who was talking about etsy and how people were using her quote and putting it on shirts and handbags. 

Most of the people she contacted would acknowledge her rights but there were a few who just didn't care. 

It's sad to see this going in with your pic and hopefully they will do something.

As for the price? Who cares! Americans are dense and are proud to show off a coral that cost thousands of dollars.

Just be happy that here in Toronto we have good prices


----------



## Patwa

Update: Adams got back to me and it seems all is well. He said he found the photo on a web search - it was on a *sports bar website* WTF?!

And now I have Jake Adams following me on Flickr....awesomesauce!

z


----------



## nc208082

Those insane prices werent that far off here either. I believe it was big show selling that godzilla bounce for over 1800$ iirc.


----------



## Patwa

and it was Cornbred who was first selling that Godzilla, afaik....I see a pattern here, sadly

Cornbread might be that famed unicorn that shoots rainbows out of his arse, im now more sure of it than anything else...maybe it's time to rename that thread of mine to 'the Cornbred effect'










I think IA has a Cornbred grafted monti cap i've been waiting patiently for....now i'm not so sure I should be so hopeful for a decent price


----------



## ameekplec.

Coral prices have really gotten insane over the last few years. I remember when people had a hard time believing that a frag of SPS could go for $100, or that I'd gladly bought and had shipped a single piece of coral from a BC vendor. And then people thought it was insane that Acans were going for so much...and now its mushrooms. Seems like the easier they are to care for, the higher prices get. Anyone down for some LE super green chaeto? only $4000 for a 1/4" piece - get in on the ground floor folks!!


----------



## blue ocean

nc208082 said:


> Those insane prices werent that far off here either. I believe it was big show selling that godzilla bounce for over 1800$ iirc.


 In Us it sold for $85


----------



## nc208082

So Big show and cornbred are selling a yuma and labelling it a bounce and charging an arm and a leg for it??? Thats not cool, i feel bad if anyone paid that much for a yuma.


----------



## blue ocean

nc208082 said:


> So Big show and cornbred are selling a yuma and labelling it a bounce and charging an arm and a leg for it??? Thats not cool, i feel bad if anyone paid that much for a yuma.


It 1000% Yuma not bounce $1800 for it ? crazy


----------



## nc208082

Its a bit cheaper now.
Its listed on Big shows site for only 1499.99$.
Cornbred had it listed for 2999.99$ US
Still crazy.
Also from what I heard the bounce mushroom that sold for 6k was bought by a wealthy international Asian hobbyist. Maybe they cant get the bounce mushroom over there so this guy will make a fortune propagating it and selling it for a pretty penny.


----------



## BIGSHOW

nc208082 said:


> Its a bit cheaper now.
> Its listed on Big shows site for only 1499.99$.
> Cornbred had it listed for 2999.99$ US
> Still crazy.
> Also from what I heard the bounce mushroom that sold for 6k was bought by a wealthy international Asian hobbyist. Maybe they cant get the bounce mushroom over there so this guy will make a fortune propagating it and selling it for a pretty penny.


The only people you should feel sad for is yourself and your comments. The name was coined by cornbred and the bounce is not in reference to the other bounce mushroom. Any mushrooom collector can tell you that the godzilla is a yuma so if you think the bounce name is fooling people you are mistaken (maybe it fooled you). The cost is there because it is a one off piece found in a collectors tank across the ocean, I am not going to go in the details of it, because frankly you don't need to know and its none of your business. If you don't like the prices of things dont buy them


----------



## uniboob

nc208082 said:


> So Big show and cornbred are selling a yuma and labelling it a bounce and charging an arm and a leg for it??? Thats not cool, i feel bad if anyone paid that much for a yuma.


Bigshow never named his, it came with the name and high price tag, as it is one of a kind. The photo you posted for $85 looks like a cropped photo of the colony, whoevers site it's from definitely doesn't even own 1.

Don't like the price tag? Don't buy it then .

Maybe you would rather a "Tropical Bounce Mushroom"










Now that's a Yuma given a name to completely gain profits. It was posted as growing out, but is now pulled from the site it was listed on.

FragCave has nicer Yumas for $35.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sea MunnKey

It all boils down to reefers to do more research on what the difference is between a Yuma, Ricordea or Rhodactis sp. in comparison. Be smart and don't get fooled just 'cause they or whoever says it's the real deal. 

Just because one sees little evidence of "bumps" and then quickly jump into conclusion that it's the much sought after "Bounce mushroom" should question yourself ... in depth.

Not too long ago I was at a local lfs and sitting in the middle of the tank was a 3 pcs. Orange Green Ricordea frag that was being labelled as "Bounce mushrooms" for the price of over $300 bux. 

LFS & private sellers should also play a role in educating reefers and not sell any so called supposedly similar or named designer corals just cause it's the "flavour of the season" or wanting to get quick buck before the hype is over.


----------



## Patwa

i love proper discussion threads like this btw 



nc208082 said:


> Its a bit cheaper now.
> Its listed on Big shows site for only 1499.99$.
> Cornbred had it listed for 2999.99$ US
> Still crazy.
> Also from what I heard the bounce mushroom that sold for 6k was bought by a wealthy international Asian hobbyist. Maybe they cant get the bounce mushroom over there so this guy will make a fortune propagating it and selling it for a pretty penny.


Cornbred is still crazy, but what he lacks in honest pricing, he makes up for by being as famous as he is for bringing in crazy, unique pieces. It's not unlike the whole "RR" machine we've seen. Everyone loves to use the 'RR' name to sell their stuff, even when (i've been told) the piece never actually came from 'RR'. There's even a chop shop that opened in the GTA that *SEEMS* to have its business model rooted in selling 'RR' pieces almost exclusively, but has no official ties to "RR"

But it's all marketing and it's totally OK.

It's buyer beware, afterall, RIGHT? The only idiot is the idiot who buys it for a high price and then turns around and complains about it. If someone sources a sweet piece, prices it to a point that the market will bear, and then someone comes along and buys it, is there anything wrong with that? NOPE.

If Cornbred can do it, then BigShow can do it..more power to them.

But it doesn't preclude us chin-strokers to comment on this and that....it's just healthy talk between hobbyists.



BIGSHOW said:


> The only people you should feel sad for is yourself and your comments. The name was coined by cornbred and the bounce is not in reference to the other bounce mushroom.


While I agree with most of your comments, Dave...i'm gonna put on my Dr. Coral Collector Nerd Hat on and say that the term 'bounce' is a well-known term here and especially in the US. This term explicitly denotes a mushroom in the _rhodactis_ genus (I know, some of you are prolly rolling your eyes). But that's the truth in this hobby -a true bounce is nothing other than a rhodactis.

To affix the term 'bounce' to anything other than a rhodactis mushroom anemone, and to do it to one that does not have any enlarged vesicles is going to cause confusion and ultimately resentment of the seller who sold the shroom. Of course, that problem is often dealt to inexperienced newbs, especially the ones with more money than common sense and experience.

If using the 'bounce' term on your site is a bit due to the 'monkey see, monkey do' ideology (ie. coz Cornbred did it), i'd maybe review that decision

It is a sweet ass yuma though!



uniboob said:


> Bigshow never named his, it came with the name and high price tag, as it is one of a kind.


smh

But no one is putting a gun to Dave's head and telling him to reinforce Cornbred's bullshit pricing model by introducing it into the Canadian market.

Honestly, deep down, I would hope that what Dave is doing with this Godzilla shroom, in essence, stands more as a test of the Canadian market - to see how much it can bear when it comes to high end mushroom anemones, than it is the new "norm"...



uniboob said:


> Don't like the price tag? Don't buy it then .


Kind of a moot point, but it bears repeating....

However, the issue is not the pricing exclusively, it's much more complicated than that.

It's the sometimes incorrect identification and misleading market machine we see in the US and Canada that leads to incredulous prices and the general miseduation and duping of hobbyists, especially newbs



uniboob said:


> Maybe you would rather a "Tropical Bounce Mushroom"
> 
> Now that's a Yuma given a name to completely gain profits. It was posted as growing out, but is now pulled from the site it was listed on.


I got nothing on this other than to say it seems the seller has no idea what a *true bounce* looks like but knows fully well that 'bounce' denotes $$$ so he decided to pull a name out of his hat and hope for the best, more than it was him knowing what a true bounce looks like but STILL chose to use the term 'bounce' to hedge his bets that his puffy yuma could justify a higher-than-avg price



Sea MunnKey said:


> It all boils down to reefers to do more research on what the difference is between a Yuma, Ricordea or Rhodactis sp. in comparison. Be smart and don't get fooled just 'cause they or whoever says it's the real deal.
> 
> Just because one sees little evidence of "bumps" and then quickly jump into conclusion that it's the much sought after "Bounce mushroom" should question yourself ... in depth.


...this speaks to my point that the only one suffering in this crazy money-grabbing-coral-naming bullshit-game is the average inexperienced newbie reefer who just wants to have the best in his tank coz he sees all this awesome stuff posted on all the frag shops and forums...


----------



## BIGSHOW

Patwa said:


> i love proper discussion threads like this btw
> 
> If using the 'bounce' term on your site is a bit due to the 'monkey see, monkey do' ideology (ie. coz Cornbred did it), i'd maybe review that decision
> 
> It is a sweet ass yuma though!


If you are referring to the Godzilla on the website it is named that as it was bought as that from the same person Cornbred purchased his from. Cornbred bought I think one or two and my supplier bought the other 5. I don't need to get into depth about who had what first but mine on the website is the same as Cornbreds, they all from the same tank.

That photo of the colony on that on that other website posted back in this thread was the colony I had in my systems. It was ripped off from either myself of my supplier.


----------



## Sea MunnKey

Dayyaamnnnn ... good pointers Zach!!!


----------



## BIGSHOW

Patwa said:


> i love proper discussion threads like this btw
> 
> smh
> 
> But no one is putting a gun to Dave's head and telling him to reinforce Cornbred's bullshit pricing model by introducing it into the Canadian market.
> 
> Honestly, deep down, I would hope that what Dave is doing with this Godzilla shroom, in essence, stands more as a test of the Canadian market - to see how much it can bear when it comes to high end mushroom anemones, than it is the new "norm"...


These are not $5 list mushrooms. They were purchased from a collector at a high price. My price is reflective of what I paid plus the markup I deem is fair based on cost, risk, shipping, holding and all other associated fees. No different then any other coral that I sell whether it is $50 or $1500. I bring some high end stuff because people like to buy it, is it worth the money to you? to some guy off the street? probably not, but it is worth it to the person buying it?For sure. Do I make more money selling higher dollar coral? Of course I do. Do I have a lot more risk in maintaining, importing and holding the corals? Of course I do.

I think people need to understand that the days of unique corals costing little money is over. Suppliers, divers, importers, wholesellers, retailers all have access to the internet and see what coral pieces sell for they mark up there pieces accordingly.

I have no problem with people talking about high prices but please understand that some of us pay a lot of money and go through a lot of stress and aggravation to bring these objectionable beauties to the Canadian market.


----------



## BIGSHOW

I also think threads like this are important. It is important for others with more knowledge to let others know about buying things that are common or over priced. But people need to be be careful with there assumptions of what certain pieces cost. As I noted above all the guys collecting and selling corals at all levels are well aware of what items sell for. They mark there products accordingly. Profit margins are percentages and as the initial cost of said item increases all other areas like, collection farms, importers, wholesellers and retailers increase said coral cost significantly. No one is bringing in a $500 coral to sell for $550. You can see how a coral costing an initial multiple hundreds of dollars can increase significantly depending on how many times it changes hands.


----------



## ameekplec.

Patwa said:


> ...this speaks to my point that the only one suffering in this crazy money-grabbing-coral-naming bullshit-game is the average inexperienced newbie reefer who just wants to have the best in his tank coz he sees all this awesome stuff posted on all the frag shops and forums...


Yup. Nothing like seeing a big tank, a forest full of 1" frags and 1/4" slivers of magnificent corals. It might grow out one day.....

As much as people moan and groan about pricing, what it really reflects is that the hobby (locally and internationally) has grown to a point that it's not just die hards and aficionados participating in the hobby, but that it's opened to a much larger following, bringing with it people who value other aspects of the hobby. As much as the crazy pricing, stupid names and guys that are only in the hobby to sell or to collect ridiculously priced specimens might be "ruining" the hobby for some, it's really making things better for most reefers. With more people participating, showing that there is money to be made in the hobby, more companies are taking note, coming out with sleek, sexy, well designed products to go along with all the nice pretty things people want to show off. While it certainly has it's detractions from the hobby, it's bringing in a lot too.

That being said, some of the crazyness is hilarious to watch, but the corals sure are pretty. I'm sure a few people are dedicated and making some good money, and others are on the fringes trying to make a quick buck. Either way, it's interesting to see all thats become available because of the market forces. Hopefully it drives the hobby in a positive direction overall.


----------



## Sea MunnKey

ameekplec. said:


> ,.... and others are on the fringes trying to make a quick buck.


*WYSIWYG* & supposedly designer coral description isn't what it's honestly supposed to be (for some) ... do more research & ask around if you're not too sure.

That hard earned money is not supposed to thrown away too easily ... just 'cuz you want a piece of that "Rainbow" or hyped up coloured coral.


----------



## Patwa

BIGSHOW said:


> These are not $5 list mushrooms. They were purchased from a collector at a high price. My price is reflective of what I paid plus the markup I deem is fair based on cost, risk, shipping, holding and all other associated fees. No different then any other coral that I sell whether it is $50 or $1500. I bring some high end stuff because people like to buy it, is it worth the money to you? to some guy off the street? probably not, but it is worth it to the person buying it?For sure. Do I make more money selling higher dollar coral? Of course I do. Do I have a lot more risk in maintaining, importing and holding the corals? Of course I do.
> 
> I think people need to understand that the days of unique corals costing little money is over. Suppliers, divers, importers, wholesellers, retailers all have access to the internet and see what coral pieces sell for they mark up there pieces accordingly.
> 
> I have no problem with people talking about high prices but please understand that some of us pay a lot of money and go through a lot of stress and aggravation to bring these objectionable beauties to the Canadian market.


Indeed, the good ol' days of relatively cheap prices for above average corals are long gone.....everyone, from the hobbyist to the poor diver doing the collecting work on the reefs of Indo all see the value in 'rainbows' and odd, bright colours and patterns. They've been trained well.

But while a change of say, $60 for a pink yuma to well over $200 is alarming, its not that bad when you see that the increase was over a number of years.

I'm not crying over those prices, mind you - I totally agree with you and what you are saying about everyone smartening up with the interwebs and all the information it can provide on the pulse of the coral market. The game has changed.

It's the *obscene* prices i'm shaking my head at. The prices that almost make your jaw hit the ground....take your Godzilla yuma as an example. Cornbred pulls $3000 from his ass as his magic number...you go with $1500....50% less...but man, that some serious coin any way you slice it.

What happens when someone puts down that cash and poof! it melts? The Godzilla looks very familar to me as a type that has usually melted away in my tank. Bounce shrooms (rhodactis) are bulletproof, though....it's hard as nails and cannot be killed. Univalreef has a bounce he's had for years, he's said.

I even have a yuma (different variety from the Godzilla, appearance-wise) that i've had for over 8 years!

Now, take that red tongue coral I just scored from AK....paid $60 for it. Can you imagine what Cornbred would do with a coral like that? if he can do this (see here) and charge $2000 for it, can you image what he'll do with a truly rare red tongue coral? my goodness.

It's the Cornbred effect...he needs a slap upside his head. Prices will inevitably go up (inflation, fuel costs, blah blah blah), but he just makes a mockery of it all.



BIGSHOW said:


> You can see how a coral costing an initial multiple hundreds of dollars can increase significantly depending on how many times it changes hands.


sure, the prices can fluctuate a lot after the initial purchase by the hobbyist, but what i'm more focused on is the initial steps from reef > wholesale/supplier > retailer > me. Cost prices are higher now for the reasons you noted, but are they that high that it demands prices like what we see with Cornbred? I say no.

I just saw an aussie scoly he has on ebay for $1600. You think his cost price is $1000? or even $800....no way.



ameekplec. said:


> Yup. Nothing like seeing a big tank, a forest full of 1" frags and 1/4" slivers of magnificent corals. It might grow out one day.....
> 
> As much as people moan and groan about pricing, what it really reflects is that the hobby (locally and internationally) has grown to a point that it's not just die hards and aficionados participating in the hobby, but that it's opened to a much larger following, bringing with it people who value other aspects of the hobby. As much as the crazy pricing, stupid names and guys that are only in the hobby to sell or to collect ridiculously priced specimens might be "ruining" the hobby for some, it's really making things better for most reefers. With more people participating, showing that there is money to be made in the hobby, more companies are taking note, coming out with sleek, sexy, well designed products to go along with all the nice pretty things people want to show off. While it certainly has it's detractions from the hobby, it's bringing in a lot too.
> 
> That being said, some of the crazyness is hilarious to watch, but the corals sure are pretty. I'm sure a few people are dedicated and making some good money, and others are on the fringes trying to make a quick buck. Either way, it's interesting to see all thats become available because of the market forces. Hopefully it drives the hobby in a positive direction overall.


Great point.....there's definitely a huge surge in the popularity of the hobby (can you imagine when Finding Dory comes out next year!??). With the bad, comes the good...ying and yang and all that jazz, eh?

But I do think the general movement is in a positive direction, and we're all going to benefit eventually. There's just that negative fringe element we'll have to deal with....grrr.


----------



## ameekplec.

I think the obscene prices are here to stay now that the coral market is able to cater to that hobbyist that might not be as concerned with having a beautifully maintained, grown in labor of love, versus having a little glass box awfully laid out scattered with expensive little morsels other like-minded "aquarists" can drool over. While the retailers are certainly easy to target for raising such obscene prices, it's really that the market is allowing them to do this ridiculousness - I've got the money and let me show it. 

FWIW, I say let them sell and buy their crazy pieces. I'd rather drool over a fully grown in SPS system with rare fish darting in and out of the thickets of beautiful but no-name acroporas


----------



## Sea MunnKey

ameekplec. said:


> .... I'd rather drool over a fully grown in SPS system with rare fish darting in and out of the thickets of beautiful but no-name acroporas


Here .. here ... ah say HERE!!


----------



## RKLion

Also people say a lot of things to protect their ability to sell their corals at obscene profit margins. Even going as far as trying to discredit vendors as not having the "real piece" lololol or "it didn't come from me" even when they bought it from them and fools eat it up. Vendors receive corals from wholesalers who receive them from the ocean and some will try and take as much money as possible through lies and others do fair business and sell the same corals for less.


----------



## RKLion

BIGSHOW said:


> I also think threads like this are important. It is important for others with more knowledge to let others know about buying things that are common or over priced. But people need to be be careful with there assumptions of what certain pieces cost. As I noted above all the guys collecting and selling corals at all levels are well aware of what items sell for. They mark there products accordingly. Profit margins are percentages and as the initial cost of said item increases all other areas like, collection farms, importers, wholesellers and retailers increase said coral cost significantly. No one is bringing in a $500 coral to sell for $550. You can see how a coral costing an initial multiple hundreds of dollars can increase significantly depending on how many times it changes hands.


...And that's the truth. There's too many people in the dark.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics

Price is in the eye of the beholder, I seen the bounce at Reefapalooza as I just got back, I'd never pay 6k, but I'm not saying it's not worth it. To the guy that has the money it's no issue, doesn't mean he has no brains, just means he has the coin.it's not the newbie guy buying these as they are too afraid of it dying.
As a whole the coral market in Toronto is far cheaper than the U.S.
I visited about 50 stores and on average it's 40% more expensive in California.
We have a minuscule market so someone sees a crazy expensive coral and they can't believe it.
I've known Dave for many years and know him only to be ethical and fair. Not that he needs my endorsement anyways, but he makes many good points.


----------



## Taipan

*"Rainbow Bounce" Mushrooms.....*

F.Y.I.....

http://reefbuilders.com/2015/11/09/bounce-mushrooms-rainbow-colors/

2nd last paragraph: "Unlike rare fish or super bright LPS, what makes Bounce Rhodactis shrooms so exciting is that you don't really know what these polyp animals will do in a captive home aquarium......" lol - Colour up? or Colour down?

It'll be interesting to see what price is set when the gavel drops.


----------



## TBemba

I believe things are only worth what someone is willing to pay for them. I also think that some people have more money than they know what to do with. I understand wanting something beautiful and unique, but these are living things that can be very sensitive. they are not an investment they are more like a flower that can be enjoyed but has a finite life.

I sometimes wonder if corals are not unlike diamonds and there may be a cove full of these bounce mushrooms and that because we as consumers have no idea how rare they really are we are lead to believe what we are told.

acquiring things will never fill the hole in your heart.


----------



## Menace2Sobriety

*In response to the article shared just above there...*

The original "Bounce" and "Godspawn" have a trait that none of these other Rhodactis have... the "bubbles" are fully grown even when the mushroom is a baby. Rest of these blistering Rhodactis are simply that.... Blistering Rhodactis. 

Here's a pic of a blue one I have.... this is NOT a bounce. If ya THINK it's a bounce I'd be happy to sell one to you for 1/2 price of a bounce.... OR.... I'll just continue selling them as Rhodactis.


----------



## Patwa

TBemba said:


> acquiring things will never fill the hole in your heart.


that's some deep stuff there, bruh....I agree with you, though 



Menace2Sobriety said:


> The original "Bounce" and "Godspawn" have a trait that none of these other Rhodactis have... the "bubbles" are fully grown even when the mushroom is a baby. Rest of these blistering Rhodactis are simply that.... Blistering Rhodactis.
> 
> Here's a pic of a blue one I have.... this is NOT a bounce. If ya THINK it's a bounce I'd be happy to sell one to you for 1/2 price of a bounce.... OR.... I'll just continue selling them as Rhodactis.


are you the one trying to sell this same shroom to a guy in Vancouver? see this link

What you have is a bounce rhodactis shroom. And it's not a pricey one at all because the swollen vesicles in yours do not show a contrasting colour to the base. (ie. your shroom is green and your vesicles are green, which means it's basic vanilla and fairly cheap $$). You won't get more than $20-30 for it in Canada.....you could prolly get triple that or more in the US though.

but it is a bounce 100%

Bounce does NOT mean it's expensive and automatically warrants a price tag in the hundreds or even thousands of dollars. If you think that's what "bounce" means, then you're grossly mistaken. The bounces that garner those insane prices you're thinking of are the ones where the vesicles are brightly coloured and starkly contrast with the base (see my photo in the ReefBuilders article at the beginning of this thread)....

When you have a rhodactis shroom with swollen vesicles, it's called a bounce shroom ...when those vesicles are brightly coloured and pop (ie. high colour contrast with the base), then you have everything in place to allow for an exponential increase in asking price

And NO...a true or original bounce does not have its vesicles fully developed even as baby. Where did you hear that crock? The vesicles develop over time. Obviously some start out larger that others, but the vesicles increase in size and numbers as the shroom matures.


----------



## Patwa

Menace2Sobriety said:


> The original "Bounce" and "Godspawn" have a trait that none of these other Rhodactis have... the "bubbles" are fully grown even when the mushroom is a baby.


here is an original bounce from Univalreef.....I believe he got this from RR waaaaaaaaay back in the day. He had this before WWC and Cornbred made this shroom (in)famous.










you're telling me that when this shroom was a baby it had all the vesicles is currently has?


----------



## zoapaly

Patwa said:


> here is an original bounce from Univalreef.....I believe he got this from RR waaaaaaaaay back in the day. He had this before WWC and Cornbred made this shroom (in)famous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're telling me that when this shroom was a baby it had all the vesicles is currently has?


Yeah he had it for few years back but already sold it for ......
It looking nice but WWC still bammmm!


----------



## RKLion

So is this a Bounce or a Blister in peoples opinion?...







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## bigfishy

If that is a bounce, then we all missed out a pink bubble rhodactis that Canada Coral sold last week for $90

It's full of large pink blisters!


----------



## RKLion

I think that one will develop more bubbles as time goes by, do you have a pic of the one from Canada Corals by chance?...


----------



## bigfishy

RKLion said:


> I think that one will develop more bubbles as time goes by, do you have a pic of the one from Canada Corals by chance?...


I don't have the pic, they took it down on the same day! >.<"


----------



## TBemba

bigfishy said:


> I don't have the pic, they took it down on the same day! >.<"


I have a green one exactly like the pink one at Canada corals was $20 but it's green. It spit out a baby about a month ago. I think they're cool but not over $20 cool



here is a bad pic of mine its not happy right now or it would be three times the size you can see the baby


----------



## Patwa

I have no idea what "blister" is, but it smells like someone is just splitting hairs with a descriptor like that, and at best, hoping it catches on to mean 'smaller' bubbles. If we start giving new names to various sizes of bubbles (bigger/smaller) on rhodactis shrooms, they're just going to ultimately confuse/anger people and introduce more uncertainty, especially for the newbie buyers (as Eric and I noted in earlier posts)

Keep it simple.

Yours is a red superman rhodactis, with a few vesicles that are enlarged. Given time, they might get bigger and more might develop. That's what a bounce mushroom is. 

An "Original" bounce is that famous orangey/yellow one that Ken at SUM has a whole rock full of....it's what I have, it's what WWC sells, and what sold for $6k last month....that's it.

that said, if 'blister' becomes more popular, who am I to argue with that? I can argue with one person, but I won't have a leg to stand on when i'm up against reefers from all corners of the hobby


----------



## Patwa

TBemba said:


>


nice! ....looks like a yuma ...same kinda yuma as BSF and Cornbred's Godzilla


----------



## bigfishy

TBemba said:


> I have a green one exactly like the pink one at Canada corals was $20 but it's green. It spit out a baby about a month ago. I think they're cool but not over $20 cool
> 
> here is a bad pic of mine its not happy right now or it would be three times the size you can see the baby


COOL! So can I have the baby for $25?


----------



## bigfishy

Patwa said:


> I have no idea what "blister" is, but it smells like someone is just splitting hairs with a descriptor like that, and at best, hoping it catches on to mean 'smaller' bubbles. If we start giving new names to various sizes of bubbles (bigger/smaller) on rhodactis shrooms, they're just going to ultimately confuse/anger people and introduce more uncertainty, especially for the newbie buyers (as Eric and I noted in earlier posts)
> 
> Keep it simple.
> 
> Yours is a red superman rhodactis, with a few vesicles that are enlarged. Given time, they might get bigger and more might develop. That's what a bounce mushroom is.
> 
> An "Original" bounce is that famous orangey/yellow one that Ken at SUM has a whole rock full of....it's what I have, it's what WWC sells, and what sold for $6k last month....that's it.
> 
> that said, if 'blister' becomes more popular, who am I to argue with that? I can argue with one person, but I won't have a leg to stand on when i'm up against reefers from all corners of the hobby


I still find it pretty confusing of IDing a bounce, yuma, and a bubbly rhodactis. I will wait and do more research first, before making any purchase!


----------



## bigfishy

*How about this?*

Alowe is selling the green ricordia mushrooms for $70 on the forum, so is this consider a bounce too? It has insanely large bubbles!!!!


----------



## RKLion

Patwa said:


> I have no idea what "blister" is, but it smells like someone is just splitting hairs with a descriptor like that, and at best, hoping it catches on to mean 'smaller' bubbles. If we start giving new names to various sizes of bubbles (bigger/smaller) on rhodactis shrooms, they're just going to ultimately confuse/anger people and introduce more uncertainty, especially for the newbie buyers (as Eric and I noted in earlier posts)
> 
> Keep it simple.
> 
> Yours is a red superman rhodactis, with a few vesicles that are enlarged. Given time, they might get bigger and more might develop. That's what a bounce mushroom is.
> 
> An "Original" bounce is that famous orangey/yellow one that Ken at SUM has a whole rock full of....it's what I have, it's what WWC sells, and what sold for $6k last month....that's it.
> 
> that said, if 'blister' becomes more popular, who am I to argue with that? I can argue with one person, but I won't have a leg to stand on when i'm up against reefers from all corners of the hobby


Im certainly not saying this shroom is a bounce just wondering peoples opinions. Its not a superman because it has green and the colours are a lot cooler. Also the bubbles do occur on other heads. I think the bubbles will grow in time as you can see more starting. This would be something similar to the JF Raunchy Red. I also have the WWC Bounce and its sweet for sure. I really like it


----------



## RKLion

bigfishy said:


> Alowe is selling the green ricordia mushrooms for $70 on the forum, so is this consider a bounce too? It has insanely large bubbles!!!!


Thats related to the RR/CB Fire shroom


----------



## RKLion

I think that green one and the RR/CB Fie shroom are also related to this...







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Patwa

RKLion said:


> Im certainly not saying this shroom is a bounce just wondering peoples opinions. Its not a superman because it has green and the colours are a lot cooler. Also the bubbles do occur on other heads. I think the bubbles will grow in time as you can see more starting. This would be something similar to the JF Raunchy Red. I also have the WWC Bounce and its sweet for sure. I really like it


love that bounce as well....such a feel good coral seeing those bubbles move









look at the one on the bottom left









bigfishy, those are green hairy mushrooms (not sure on the species, but I believe it's a rhodactis)....definitely not ricordia


----------



## teemee

Patwa said:


> love that bounce as well....such a feel good coral seeing those bubbles move
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look at the one on the bottom left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigfishy, those are green hairy mushrooms (not sure on the species, but I believe it's a rhodactis)....definitely not ricordia


wow, those yours Zach? v. nice!


----------



## zoapaly

teemee said:


> wow, those yours Zach? v. nice!


The first pic SUM display tank
The second google pic ?


----------



## kookie_guy

That's it, I'm getting a syringe and injecting all my mushrooms lol.


----------



## Patwa

teemee said:


> wow, those yours Zach? v. nice!


I wish! I have a bounce, but that's it. I need to keep food on the table


----------



## RKLion

This one is of my WWC Bounce...







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## DrBlueThumb

I personally wouldn't pay $100 for it.


----------



## TBemba

DrBlueThumb said:


> I personally wouldn't pay $100 for it.


Yep, you and 3 billion other people in this world. But it only requires one buyer, that has $6 grand.

Some people want to pay an exorbitant amount for something so they can brag to anyone that will listen that they paid $6,000 for it.

Not too impressive buying a $5 mushroom and rambling on about it eh?


----------



## fesso clown

Often it's the $5 mushroom that visiting friends point to and comment on... when I point out something expensive (for me that's $75-100) they're all either "meh" or look at me like "you're an idiot"...


----------



## zoapaly

DrBlueThumb said:


> I personally wouldn't pay $100 for it.


For me not more than $60


----------



## Sea MunnKey

I'll just grab a full fledged infected chicken pox person and plunk him into my tank ... and spread the virus to all my mushrooms!!


----------



## PACMAN

Sea MunnKey said:


> I'll just grab a full fledged infected chicken pox person and plunk him into my tank ... and spread the virus to all my mushrooms!!


hahahahahahaha


----------



## DrBlueThumb

TBemba said:


> Yep, you and 3 billion other people in this world. But it only requires one buyer, that has $6 grand.
> 
> Some people want to pay an exorbitant amount for something so they can brag to anyone that will listen that they paid $6,000 for it.
> 
> Not too impressive buying a $5 mushroom and rambling on about it eh?


Yes this is true.


----------



## Sunstar

ameekplec. said:


> I think the obscene prices are here to stay now that the coral market is able to cater to that hobbyist that might not be as concerned with having a beautifully maintained, grown in labor of love, versus having a little glass box awfully laid out scattered with expensive little morsels other like-minded "aquarists" can drool over. While the retailers are certainly easy to target for raising such obscene prices, it's really that the market is allowing them to do this ridiculousness - I've got the money and let me show it.
> 
> FWIW, I say let them sell and buy their crazy pieces. I'd rather drool over a fully grown in SPS system with rare fish darting in and out of the thickets of beautiful but no-name acroporas


I admit, I find bounce attractive in a warty way, but yeah I know what you mean about the SPS. My tank is tiny, very immature since it got setup 3 weeks ago. I am loving zoas but having meh experiance with them. Actually I think its on the mend now since the upgrade. But a beautifully laid out tank with gorgeous fish, ohyeah, I am so with you there. IF I can get a pretty "rare" coral, I'll wait until its price is lower - much lower. I would rather spend 6k on a super rare transformer before a creature that can drop dead on me.


----------



## Taipan

*Things just got (more) interesting.....*

https://reefbuilders.com/2016/03/17/the-biggest-bounce-shroom-in-the-world/


----------



## nc208082

Pretty sure the colony at Sea u marine were bigger than that one

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunstar

maybe its coral cancer? I love the colour.


----------



## kouma

fesso clown said:


> Often it's the $5 mushroom that visiting friends point to and comment on... when I point out something expensive (for me that's $75-100) they're all either "meh" or look at me like "you're an idiot"...


LOL so true I swear


----------



## bluface

Honestly, to me it's looks butt ugly!

In this society there's the super rich. To them 6Gs is like two cents to most of us....


----------

